# Who is stilling running a bag over coil setup?



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

It seems with the new mason-techs and the bagyard's, everyone is upgrading to one-piece struts instead of the traditional bag over coil setup. I know all the benefits of the new front struts and I also know the price which for my budget build wont work. I know if I had the money I would love to get the Mason-techs/Bagyards, but at this point in time the extra 500+ that could be saved with a BOC setup seems to be very intriguing. 
The biggest thing I like about the one piece struts is the amount of lift, but has anyone actually had a problem with their BOC setup and not enough lift to get over a bump or something?
I am really interested to find how how many people have actually upgraded to the new struts (mason/BYs), plan on upgrading or just plan on sticking with there bag over coil setup?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Who is stilling running a bag over coil setup? (Jester2893)*

I'm still rocking BOC's and don't have any current plans to upgrade,but that may change...who knows.
Mine still goes pretty low and goes plenty high enough to get over speed bumps. It doesn't have crazy lift, but you really don't need anything monster lift to get up most inclines or over most speedbumps. They could go lower, the control arms and subframe are the only thing holding me up.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

my biggest reason to switch was bag to tire clearance. with my last set of wheels i could only drive with a 3 finger gap. any lower and the bag was against the tire. when i swapped the mason techs in with those same wheels i had 3+" between the bag and tire, and that was fully aired out


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

i have BOC..it sucks..it doesn't lift much at all...i am very disappointed...
i will buy another set up soon...too bad masontech doesn't make a front bag shock for my fit..


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (spitfire481)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitfire481* »_my biggest reason to switch was bag to tire clearance. with my last set of wheels i could only drive with a 3 finger gap. any lower and the bag was against the tire. when i swapped the mason techs in with those same wheels i had 3+" between the bag and tire, and that was fully aired out

^ same, and you are able to drive at a lower psi which makes the ride alot better. my BOC setup i had to drive at about 60 psi and on my mason-techs i normally drive at 40 around town


----------



## NJbean89MK5 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: (felixy69)*

Im in this same situation! I'm on FK's on my MKV...and im close to buyin BOC set up...But I keep reading here and there about people not liking BOC set ups..And like someone said above it depends on wheel/tire clearance...my wheels are 18x8 et 42 with 225/40's...Is it worth it? or should i wait to by single strut set up?
I dont mean to be off topic or thread jack but any info will be great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: (NJbean89MK5)*

on bag over ****ty ksport, it goes low but no lift
masontech is in my near future


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

bags over H&Rs here
ill upgrade one day..but its not a necessity


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*

i got bags over stocks, rides great at about 45-60 psi depending on roads/wheels, but i will stay with that until masontech or bagyards come down. after just dropping about 1500 on bag setup alone its hard to make the 899 dollar push.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (blue bags)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blue bags* »_
^ same, and you are able to drive at a lower psi which makes the ride alot better. my BOC setup i had to drive at about 60 psi and on my mason-techs i normally drive at 40 around town

It really depends on your BOC setup. People just always spin the aerosports too low thinking it will get them lower. I run 35-38 psi around town in my bag over setup. 60psi would be mad wheel gap style


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (jettalvr41)*

If you're used to driving a lowered car, tons of lift doesn't matter. I have BY's but I ride fairly low and I rarely lift it just to go over a bump/incline. The lift on a BOC setup would be plenty.


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
It really depends on your BOC setup. People just always spin the aerosports too low thinking it will get them lower. I run 35-38 psi around town in my bag over setup. 60psi would be mad wheel gap style










^so true
I run 40-45 psi daily driving. 
although it will be slightly higher when i get new wheels and spin the bag down a little more


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_If you're used to driving a lowered car, tons of lift doesn't matter. I have BY's but I ride fairly low and I rarely lift it just to go over a bump/incline. The lift on a BOC setup would be plenty.

That's how I figure too. Most of us made it around for years slammed on coilovers. Even if BOC's only get 4" of travel, that probably goes higher than most static cars even if it doesn't compare to the bag strut setups. Perfectly acceptable for a budget daily bag setup.


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i could have used bagyard travel last week when the snow hit. DE roads wernt paved or salted...and my car was raised all the way up and the ice/snow in the middle of the road was still smacking my oil pan/ subframe. 
if i dont get a winter beater next year i will upgrade just for the extra travel in snow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: Who is stilling running a bag over coil setup? (Jester2893)*

there really wasnt a need to go by/mt. but the extra tire clearance, being able to drive lower, and COMFORT of driving low was well worth it to me. the actual lift wasnt a factor for my set up.


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: Who is stilling running a bag over coil setup? (lcurtisl)*

Slightly off topic. 
On my fronts I had to be at like 100psi to have a decent amount of lift. And by decent I mean like 1" of wheel gap. At 60psi it was almost on the ground. I was running aero sport bags over shortened sport struts. 
Anyone have an insight on that? I would like to how to get some more lift out of them next time around. 
And when I say shortened- the strut rod wasn't shortened. Just a part of the body of the strut.


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: Who is stilling running a bag over coil setup? (Taj Franz)*

maybe you should rise up the coils?
to a point where instead of almost being on the ground at 60psi, make it 30 psi or less
that will give you more lift but just as much drop


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Who is stilling running a bag over coil setup? (Taj Franz)*

Are you saying that your car was literally on the ground at 60psi and didn't go lower? Have any pics of the various heights?
There's not much you can do about the travel. It's about 5" no matter what. With that said, you still need to make sure that the lower perch is at the ideal location to fully utilize those 5" of travel. If the lower perch is set too low, you won't be utilizing the full travel which could lead to less than desirable lift.


----------



## Jester2893 (May 2, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Seems like for a budget build I will get pretty good results with just the Aerosports. The only trouble I may have in is in the winter, but honestly if its really that much snow on the ground I won't take the car out.

Thanks for all the replies guys. Its interesting to see who has actually upgraded and who has not. Feel free to keep this poll going.


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (spitfire481)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitfire481* »_my biggest reason to switch was bag to tire clearance. 
 x2 dude... Mainly only reason. Just for piece of mind. And maybe to get my subframe that 1/8 inch lower lol


----------



## Taj Franz (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: Who is stilling running a bag over coil setup? (f_399)*

Something I should make clear to 3_99 and Retro-
Yeah at a certain point around 50-60psi the fronts just weren't going any lower, but yet the subframe wasn't on the ground (only like 1/4"away) and the axle, control arms, or anything else wasn't in the way from gong lower. 
I'm not on coils. Just shortened struts. 
Here's a pic. The area between the body and what bolts to the control arm was shortened about 2.5". I guess that area could have been left longer.










_Modified by Taj Franz at 12:41 AM 1-2-2010_


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: Who is stilling running a bag over coil setup? (Taj Franz)*

^^ The strut must be bottoming out.


_Modified by hellaSmoked at 12:50 AM 1-2-2010_


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Who is stilling running a bag over coil setup? (hellaSmoked)*

I agree. It must be the strut bottoming out if you've checked all the things like the control arms etc. What kind of strut is that? Is that a modified stock strut? Since you didn't shorten the strut shaft, it would make sense that it would be bottoming out.
In order to avoid the 100psi ride height, you ideally want your car to be at its lowest right when the bag gets to 0psi. This is achieved by playing with the lower perch location. If your subframe is only half an inch away from laying at 60psi, that means your lower perch is probably set too low as well. If you raise the lower perch up, you'd still be able to go just as low, but you would gain a bunch of lift and you'd need a lower psi to reach the ride height you've been using.


_Modified by Retromini at 7:19 AM 1-2-2010_


----------



## Prospec Tuner (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: Who is stilling running a bag over coil setup? (Retromini)*

im still on BOC. im planning on changing this year cause i wanna sit frame on the floor...
as of now my frame is still not knotched







and im on koni coils which everyone know koni's are know for not being able to slam...


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: Who is stilling running a bag over coil setup? (Retromini)*

ill be rolling FK powertechs w/ the uni-bags and firestones come spring


----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Who is stilling running a bag over coil setup? (BADCLOWN)*

i hustled to get my Masontechs and i absolutely http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif them








aerosports over Konis spun all the way down with malakaitran bushings
22 1/2"








masontechs
21 5/8"


----------

